# Unconfirmed Rumors of Lyft Following Uber Rates DOWN



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Watch your email's from Lyft. Price reductions to closely match Uber are on there way.

Confirm when you hear!


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

*Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15*
Cost per mile: $1.16
Cost per minute: $0.22
Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.42
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.24


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Watch your email's from Lyft. Price reductions to closely match Uber are on their way.
> 
> Confirm when you hear!


WTF. San Diego just got hit!!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RDU reporting in:


Cost per mile: $0.70

Cost per minute: $0.09

Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.20

Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.15

The party is over, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

Wow smh


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> *Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15*
> Cost per mile: $1.16
> Cost per minute: $0.22
> Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.42
> Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.24


Looks like Silicon Valley price increased???


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

*LA pricing

Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15*
Cost per mile: $0.88
Cost per minute: $0.16
Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.55
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.30
Minimum Price: $3.50


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Gosh, how did we know THAT was coming?!

zzz


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Baltimore

Per mile. 1.02
Minute. .11

The killer is the new minimum. 4.00

The race to the bottom continues


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Very, very disappointing. I bet those few folks who upgraded their car to 2011 or newer for the PDB are livid.

Lyft bragging about 13% increase in driver hourly pay year / year is pretty funny, considering next year it will be DOWN 35-45%.

Lyft, are the recent cuts by Uber really wreaking that much havoc with your number of ride requests to make these DRASTIC CUTS necessary? Really? Is there really no way to gain market share by leveraging your brand instead? This is a severe disservice to your drivers and I am appalled that a company that claims to take care of their drivers would have to resort to these cuts.

99% of my thousands of riders were happy with the service and pricing as-is.

When you follow Uber's every move it just makes you look bad, and insecure. You just took Uber's bait. Nice work.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Those of you being hit; could you please include the previous rates as well? Just curious how big the cuts are in case they come my way...


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

*LA

Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15*
Cost per mile: $0.88
Cost per minute: $0.16
Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.55
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.30
Minimum Price: $3.50

*WAS:*
Cost per mile: $0.95
Cost per minute: $0.20
Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.65
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.32
Minimum Price: $4.00
Minimum Price (Plus): $6.00


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm looking for other work this weekend. I'm tired of this. I tried to hang on so I can work my business full time but that's not making money and I cannot do this anymore. I'm not sure if I'm going to go back to a full time or part time but I'm done.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Drink up boys and girls!


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Denver CO
Was. 
1.10 per mile .16 per min
Now
1.01 per mile. .12 per min


----------



## xyberpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS!!!! TURN YOUR APPS OFF THIS WEEKEND!!! Two can play this game if we all stick together!!!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Tulsa is .85


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

xyberpunk said:


> ATTENTION ALL DRIVERS!!!! TURN YOUR APPS OFF THIS WEEKEND!!! Two can play this game if we all stick together!!!!


If I was in position to I would, but I have bills to pay but as I said I'm actively looking for work. My last day will hopefully be 2/7/16


----------



## xyberpunk (Jan 15, 2016)

ldriva said:


> If I was in position to I would, but I have bills to pay but as I said I'm actively looking for work. My last day will hopefully be 2/7/16


I feel ya!! If we could all take a stand together I bet by Sat. rates would be back to normal. At the current rate i'm pretty much braking even after all is said and done.


----------



## yosemite sam1 (Jan 11, 2016)

MSP hit

*Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15*
Cost per mile: $1.02
Cost per minute: $0.16
Lyft Plus cost per mile: $2.00
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.30


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

corrado said:


> Denver CO
> Was.
> 1.10 per mile .16 per min
> Now
> 1.01 per mile. .12 per min


Did the Denver minimum go down ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bdriven said:


> Did the Denver minimum go down ?


Looks like it did from an earlier post. From $1.10 to $1.01 on mile rate and from 16 cents down to 12 on min. rate.


----------



## bdriven (Jan 9, 2016)

scrurbscrud said:


> Looks like it did from an earlier post. From $1.10 to $1.01 on mile rate and from 16 cents down to 12 on min. rate.


Sorry, I was referring to the minimum ride fare
Thank you


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Cleveland 1.12 a mile 18 cents a min. to 81 cents a mile 12 cents a min.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Indianapolis:

Winter Pricing Effective Friday, Jan. 15
Cost per mile: $0.70 *WAS 95¢*
Cost per minute: $0.14 *WAS 18¢*

Lyft Plus cost per mile: $1.50
Lyft Plus cost per minute: $0.25

I'm done. I quit. Lyft was my last hope and the hammer was coming down on Power Driver Bonus anyway.
I hear a life of crime is lucrative.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bdriven said:


> Sorry, I was referring to the minimum ride fare
> Thank you


Didn't see that mentioned. Checked website. *Min. fare now $4.*


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Seems like we are caught up in a crossfire of rate cuts by these two competitors to be known as the cheapest transportation ever. I know it's much cheaper to ride in style with ur personal driver offering you mints,water,AC/Heater,music of your choice,Aux cord,great conversations,entertainment,advices and recommendations and above all a safer and faster ride to your god damn middle of nowhere destinations than taking a bus. Everytime Lyft reduces the fares lower than Uber,I can't help but anticipate Uber's cuts to follow lowering the fares further than Lyft and vice versa.. why don't they reboot the game and start all over at $2.50 per mile together and then spiral from there over and over.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Orlando now TWO CENTS above Uber: $0.67/mile


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I had to Uber off a couple weeks before Xmas when they flooded the driver pool prior to NYE. Worthless to sit there waiting. Hourly take dropped in half overnight. So, Uber off. Easy decision made even easier with Jan. price drop. Looks like Lyft made another easy decision for me.

Nooo wayyy.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Lyft and Uber are two heads of the same evil dragon my friends.

Uber Off/Lyft off. Get a real career/stable part time gig for extra play money.


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

Competitive pricing is reflected in every business sector, in everything you buy or sell, since you were born.
Don't understand all the surprise really. 
Because Economics!
One thing about business, don't take it personal.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

driving312 said:


> Competitive pricing is reflected in every business sector, in everything you buy or sell, since you were born.
> Don't understand all the surprise really.
> Because Economics!
> One thing about business, don't take it personal.


Ok, thanks for the info!

*Judge orders Dow Chemical to pay $1.2 billion in price-fixing case *
*http://www.reuters.com/article/us-dowchemical-urethane-judgment-idUSBRE94F03R20130516*

*AU Optronics Fined $500 Million in U.S. for Price-Fixing*
*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ics-fined-500-million-in-u-s-for-price-fixing*

*Apple Loses Appeal in E-Books Price Fixing Lawsuit, Ordered to Pay $450 Million Fine
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/06/30/apple-ebooks-appeal-rejected-450m-fine/*
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6925397.stm
*BA's price-fix fine reaches £270m*
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/6925397.stm*


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)

What does price fixing have to do with anything? 

Wow, some random guy can Google "price fixing" and post a bunch of links.

Try and understand the point you're trying to make.

Have basic math skills or understand simple concepts in life?

You're accusing two companies of working together to price fix LOWER RATES?? 

Yeah, that WOULD BE VERY VERY STUPID. Your idea is the same.

Uber and Lyft are both losing millions of dollars- THINK.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

driving312 said:


> What does price fixing have to deal with anything?
> 
> Wow, some random guy can Google "price fixing" and post a bunch of links.
> 
> ...


When there are only 2 companies and their rates are almost nearly identical everywhere in the U.S?

Yeah. *Price fixing. *If the cab companies were smart they'd bring anti-trust actions against both of them for trying to run them out of business by price fixing.

And who's saying they're losing money? Nobody on the outside knows their books. Pretty sure the chiefs are living the high life and they ain't doing it on losses.


----------



## driving312 (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

When I go to this link http://blog.lyft.com/posts/start-off-2016-with-lower-prices it says that the price is lower, but not by how much, or what the per-mile/per-minute price is in the Chicago market. LYFT Application on my Android phone says that there's a 30% discount. Where do we find what the price is in our market?

It's interesting that I don't see any difference in the post January 15th fare between my town and Ohare airport. It's still right around $23.00.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Pretty slick really. They get to bankrupt their cab company competition on the drivers dime.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

ldriva said:


> I'm looking for other work this weekend. I'm tired of this. I tried to hang on so I can work my business full time but that's not making money and I cannot do this anymore. I'm not sure if I'm going to go back to a full time or part time but I'm done.


Applied for a job today. Wish me luck!


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Marlan P. said:


> Cleveland 1.12 a mile 18 cents a min. to 81 cents a mile 12 cents a min.


Hi Marlan, is your avatar about body building? Thanks.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

ldriva said:


> Applied for a job today. Wish me luck!


Good Luck, Idriva, I really hope you get that job.


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I haven't driven for Lyft for awhile. I never got the email for cut rates. Is there a place in my account I can find the rates?


----------

